# How much do musicians earn?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

How much do classical musicians earn? How do they earn it? How much from performing, or from composing? Lots and lots of info in this survey, accessible through an interactive web page that slices and dices the data nicely.

http://tinyurl.com/hy22qlx


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Depends on which ones want to be cremated on death, I guess.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks KenOC... I always wondered, now I have an idea.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

It looks like the by far the most important revenue stream comes from teaching. Very little from performing and recordings.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

They earn a lot if they are with world class orchestras, like the Berlin Philharmonic etc.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Or are famous solo singers, players...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Or are signed up with a world class record label to produce great recordings that sell very well.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

The elite performers who also make recordings probably earn £150,000+ a year

the rest make a living by performances for which they are paid not that much - and mainly teaching.

A top level violin teacher sells an hour of private tuition for £150 (at the top end though many who have regular students charge £100 an hour). They also make about £60K a year as conservatoire professors which includes one to one teaching hours.

teachers who have consservatoire training make about £50 an hour in and around London

in the provinces they make £30 to £40 an hour

there are musicians who are not trained to conservatoire level and they charge £20 or so an hour

but you get what you pay for

I think orchestral performers get a salary of about £30K a year and top this up with teaching.


----------

